# 2000



## afzsom

Spammer... *looks at own post count* ...


----------



## iampoor

You beat me to it


----------



## Licht

I no spammer. I've been here like 7 months.


----------



## Murlocke

I think you might have the lowest ratio on the site.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
I think you might have the lowest ratio on the site.









Is that an insult or a compliment.







It can be either... do i win an HD 2900 XT?!


----------



## ThePope

Woo!

Congrats Licht!

I has something for you


















and


----------



## Licht

:d


----------



## Anth0789

Congrats man!


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Congrats man!










I wonder, should i really be congratulated?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

well done fella







Still a milestone, regardless of ratio


----------



## dskina

Woot!


----------



## ThePope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Licht* 
I wonder, should i really be congratulated?









*keeps mouth shut*










anyways, dont let your post count hit 2012... or else the world will fall apartz!


----------



## Chozart

Please don't whine too much about rep here









thanks.


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Please don't whine too much about rep here









thanks.


I was trying to make people laugh, not whine.


----------

